
Journalist Matthew Keys sentenced to 2 years in hacking case - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/13/matthew-keys-sentenced-under-cfaa/?ncid=rss
======
tw04
So... basically because anonymous was involved in some fashion they threw the
book at him? 2 years in PRISON for this seems MORE than a _little_ silly. What
do you get for graffiti? Because this is just slightly less offensive than
that. A spray painted billboard can stay up for weeks before someone fixes it.

~~~
gluelogic
When a very active graffiti writer sentenced in the U.S. it is often pretty
extreme as well. Here's an example that comes to mind:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MFONE](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MFONE)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Sharing info that directly leads to defacement of a website does not nearly
equate to painting all over various surfaces over the course of multiple
years.

------
emdd
I follow Keys on Twitter. He has been surprisingly positive since he was
arrested (and through subsequent court dates). I hope he has a bright future.

